# Tre3hugger's Rabbit Thread



## Tre3hugger (Mar 14, 2021)

Got my pair Friday of American Chinchilla rabbits. They are really nice, full rabbits. Both are pedigreed and tattooed.
This is the buck. His parents weighed 9lb12oz and 9lb13oz. He was born 6/25/2020. He is in a 36"x30'x18' cage








And here is the doe. Her parents weighed 10lb12oz and 9lb4oz. She was born 4/4/2020. She is in a 48'x30'x18' cage.








They are eating and drinking well and I am thrilled to have them! I plan to pick up a 6 month old NZ doe next week to round out the trio. My plan for these rabbits is to breed both does 4 or 5 times a year at the same time. I will put all of the NZ/AmChin mixes in the freezer. As far as the pure AmChins go, I will try to sell pedigreed kits (no younger than 8 weeks) for pet and show. I think I will ask $40-50 a rabbit. The pair have quite a few legs on their pedigree and there seems to be just enough interest in my area but not too many people breeding them that I may just make some sales. The ones that don't sell, I will put in the freezer. Depending on how the pure bred litters look, sooner or later I will replace the current doe and buck selecting from their offspring for fast growth.

Overall goals for the trio would be about 75lbs or more of meat a year and sell enough rabbits to pay for feed (and maybe make a bit of money from my farm!?!?!?!? A boy can dream). Hopefully the NZ/AmChin hybrids will be highly productive meat litters, and the little money I may make from the AmChins will hopefully offset food for the extra couple weeks it may take them to reach market weight. It will be interesting and fun to try and make my line of AmChins more "meaty" while preserving and spreading this endangered heritage breed.

I just ordered a record log book that comes with pedigree sheets so I can provide that for anyone that buys a pet rabbit from me. Also ordered a hanging scale so I can weigh these guys and keep accurate weight records. I think I will also get a tattoo pen, just for the rabbits I may pedigree/sell. I am feeling very optimistic about this venture and have been spending time with the buns each day trying to get them used to me for easier handling. A little apple slice goes a long way!!

If you've read this far, thanks!! I have a couple questions.

I have been feeding Poulin 18% protein rabbit feed, about 4-6 oz a day. Supplementing with a little handful of timothy hay a day, and a piece of fruit here and there.. Is this an adequate feeding routine?

I plan to attempt to breed them on Tues or Wed. Is a few days long enough for them to have settled in and be "in the mood" or should I give it another week or two?

Lastly, what is the best way to hold and restrain an unfamiliar rabbit for a thorough looking over? I would like to get a good look at their feet and genitals and bodies in general. Ideally I would like to do this on a routine just to stay on top of their health? How do you guys accomplish this?

I appreciate everyone who assisted me in choosing my rabbits. I'm sure I will have lots more questions as time goes on. Glad to be part of this community.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 15, 2021)

The doe is so silly! She always does zoomies at feeding time and throws stuff around her cage. Buck is a lot more laid back.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 15, 2021)

For handling and a look over have a small carpet square on a table. When pickingup a bunny you can lightly scruff them behind the ears then use your other hand under their belly or scoping up their behind. Carry them close with their nose tucked in a elbow. On the carpet you can work on posing and flipping them over. To flip gently grab ears (or scruff) & flip. It takes practice but once you flip you can check nails and genitals. Did the breeder give you feed for transferring to your feed?  Our NZ get 3/4-1 cup of feed plus grass hay. It's 16% so what you're feeding sounds fine, you might need to adjust. I woukd suggest looking for an arba video for handling. Pet or rescues have funny ideas that scuffing or flipping a rabbit is cruel. But when done in a gentle manner it's necessary for a breeder and not cruel. Good luck!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 15, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> For handling and a look over have a small carpet square on a table. When pickingup a bunny you can lightly scruff them behind the ears then use your other hand under their belly or scoping up their behind. Carry them close with their nose tucked in a elbow. On the carpet you can work on posing and flipping them over. To flip gently grab ears (or scruff) & flip. It takes practice but once you flip you can check nails and genitals. Did the breeder give you feed for transferring to your feed?  Our NZ get 3/4-1 cup of feed plus grass hay. It's 16% so what you're feeding sounds fine, you might need to adjust. I woukd suggest looking for an arba video for handling. Pet or rescues have funny ideas that scuffing or flipping a rabbit is cruel. But when done in a gentle manner it's necessary for a breeder and not cruel. Good luck!


Thank you so much! Carpet square makes sense.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 15, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> The doe is so silly! She always does zoomies at feeding time and throws stuff around her cage. Buck is a lot more laid back.


I've got a pair of am chin does. The one is goofy , little flighty but clued into where you are in the yard. The other one is a sweetheart gets all excited like yours but touch her and she stretches out for head scratching. Good choice, I like mine. Looking at your pictures, are your cages made with 16 awg wire. I ask because it can be rough on their feet. If it's 14 awg you're ok. But you might want to add a board or something like that they can sit on. Good luck.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 15, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> I've got a pair of am chin does. The one is goofy , little flighty but clued into where you are in the yard. The other one is a sweetheart gets all excited like yours but touch her and she stretches out for head scratching. Good choice, I like mine. Looking at your pictures, are your cages made with 16 awg wire. I ask because it can be rough on their feet. If it's 14 awg you're ok. But you might want to add a board or something like that they can sit on. Good luck.


I was just spending some time with them and she did just as you described! All zoomie and excited, when I presented my hand and tried to pet her, she just relaxed and closed her eyes! Progress. 
She is kind of a jerk though. I made cardboard hides for them. Cut them all nice and painstakingly placed them. She immediately tossed the entire thing around the cage, into the water bowl spilling all the water I had JUST FILLED. Lol her antics are fun. The buck just reasonably investigated and nibbled a corner. I removed her box for now, and will be working on something a bit sturdier for the both of them. Hopefully it warms up a bit soon so I can start using my flexi-tube water system!

RE: the wire and their feet. I am not sure what the guage is. They are the modular cages from KW, but I couldn't find that info on the website. Either way, I gave them some card board pads to rest on for now, and have the nice plastic rest pads on the way in the mail. They should have arrived today but, you guessed it, USPS is delayed!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 15, 2021)

Here's the doe before she demolished the box. Looking all innocent. 



She LOVES the apple tree branch and pinecone.



And my curious little man




Unless someone tells me it's too soon, I am going to attempt a breeding tomorrow.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 15, 2021)

I must say, my livestock has been strictly feathered for a while. These little fuzz balls are a nice change and a delight to be around.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 22, 2021)

Picked up my other doe today. A tort (I believe) NZ who was born 10/12/20 and already weighs nine pounds! She is gorgeous and currently settling into her new home. I took a quick peek at her bits and she looks WAY more receptive than my other doe who hasn't been lifting. Perhaps tomorrow will be the day I get to fill in some spaces in my breeder log!  Didn't want to bother her too much just yet. Pics to come!

Also, I got weights on my AmChins. The doe is just over 10lbs and the buck just over 9#. Right on target.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 22, 2021)

Meet Maple 🥰


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 23, 2021)

Maple and Hops just had a successful breeding!! It was my first attempt putting her in there. Took like 3 minutes. I am so happy! 4/20 the nest box goes in.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 23, 2021)

Congratulations  on your successful  bunny humping


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 23, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Maple and Hops just had a successful breeding!! It was my first attempt putting her in there. Took like 3 minutes. I am so happy! 4/20 the nest box goes in.


Happy to hear that things went smoothly this time. Maple is gorgeous!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 23, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations  on your successful  bunny humping


Thank you! I am almost as relieved as Hops must be!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 23, 2021)

BooksAndChooks said:


> Happy to hear that things went smoothly this time. Maple is gorgeous!


Thanks!! I gave them a strawberry each for a job well done!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 23, 2021)

Tried Hops and Crewella (Amchins) again tonight. Brought them outside to a little playpen I made out of chicken wire. Thought the grass and sunshine might put her in the mood. It kind of worked, as she was humping him quite a bit, but still no successful mating for those two. I out her back in his cage, and him in hers. I will try them again on the grass in the morning!

Even though it was a "fail" it was a delight seeing them bunny around in the grass. Very cute. I gave them a good once over for ticks before returning to their cages. They seemed to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 23, 2021)

Sir Hops on the left, Crewella on the right


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 14, 2021)

Update time! Maple is due to get her nesting box in six days. She is really putting on some pregnancy weight and acting all moody. Can't wait to see what she pops out!

Crewella finally bred for me yesterday! She was reluctant as ever and it took about 20 mins of Hops chasing her. I put them in a huge (250 gallon) grow bag filled with soil. I wrapped some chicken wire around it and pulled up a chair. On one of his attempts Hops seemed to bite the perfect spot on her neck, causing her to lift her tail and make contact. He fell backwards and made a silly sound. I left them together a while more but just got the one successful copulation. Hopefully it took and Crewella is on her way to her first litter! 

I will grab some pics of the little stinkers a bit later. Right now I am excited, both my buns should be preggo!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 14, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Update time! Maple is due to get her nesting box in six days. She is really putting on some pregnancy weight and acting all moody. Can't wait to see what she pops out!
> 
> Crewella finally bred for me yesterday! She was reluctant as ever and it took about 20 mins of Hops chasing her. I put them in a huge (250 gallon) grow bag filled with soil. I wrapped some chicken wire around it and pulled up a chair. On one of his attempts Hops seemed to bite the perfect spot on her neck, causing her to lift her tail and make contact. He fell backwards and made a silly sound. I left them together a while more but just got the one successful copulation. Hopefully it took and Crewella is on her way to her first litter!
> 
> I will grab some pics of the little stinkers a bit later. Right now I am excited, both my buns should be preggo!


following!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 14, 2021)

Maple, bred 3.23.21




Crewella, bred yesterday 



Hops, the proud papa to be


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 14, 2021)

maple looks SUPER preggo


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 14, 2021)

Rightttt


Ceciliasflock said:


> maple looks SUPER preggo


She has so many rolls! Looks like she has 25 babies in there


----------



## Fishychix (Apr 14, 2021)

How did I miss this? Lol! Looks like I have some reading to do. 



Tre3hugger said:


> just ordered a record log book that comes with pedigree sheets


Where did you get this from? It sure would have saved me tons of time 🤣🤣


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 14, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> How did I miss this? Lol! Looks like I have some reading to do.
> 
> 
> Where did you get this from? It sure would have saved me tons of time 🤣🤣


Amazon. Cheap. https://www.amazon.com/dp/1709805676?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 15, 2021)

Just ordered a Ballista captive bolt gun. Excited to have such a humane way to process my rabbits and maybe even poultry. Any of you guys use one of these? any thoughts?









						Bunny Rancher Ballista Bolt Gun
					

bolt gun, ballista, bunny ballista, stun gun, rabbit bolt gun, penetrating, penetrating bolt gun



					www.bunnyrancher.com


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Apr 15, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Just ordered a Ballista captive bolt gun. Excited to have such a humane way to process my rabbits and maybe even poultry. Any of you guys use one of these? any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't used that type, let us know how it works for you.

Here we use a homemade hopper popper for the rabbits and pruning shears for the poultry.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 15, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Haven't used that type, let us know how it works for you.
> 
> Here we use a homemade hopper popper for the rabbits and pruning shears for the poultry.





Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Haven't used that type, let us know how it works for you.
> 
> Here we use a homemade hopper popper for the rabbits and pruning shears for the poultry.


Will definitely update here. I will likely try it on some cornish x chickens in a week or so, and some rabbits in a couple months.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 29, 2021)

Maple birthed 10 kits on 4/24/21. One didn't make it. We currently have 9 thriving kits and mama is doing such a good job! All the kits appear black so far.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 29, 2021)

Some of the kits are soo much more rotund than others. I can't believe she is getting them all fed. I keep expecting to find #9 didn't make it (she only has 8 nips after all) but I just checked again and all are squirmin. Although some are obviously the biggest and "strongest" I hope they all make it. I plan to wean the biggest ones first, at about 4 weeks, and leave the smaller ones in for an extra week or two to get that last bit of milk with no competition. Hopefully this translates to nice processing sizes at around 10 weeks. If I breed her back at 4 weeks, she should have a 2 week break with no babies.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 10, 2021)

Update time! The kits are 16 days old and doing well. All 9 seem to be putting on weight to slightly varying degrees. I did notice during inspection today that one still hadn't opened it's eyes. All the other ones are bright eyed and tall eared. There are some classic chinchilla colored ones and others with a brownish chinchilla coat, assuming from Maple's tortoise shell or her red/black lineage. I know they are not an accepted Standard color, but they sure are interesting looking. I will have to find a way to use their pelts and honor their beauty. I expect they will be hopping out of the nest within a week!





Update time! The kits are 16 days old and doing well. All 9 seem to be putting on weight to slightly varying degrees. I did notice during inspection today that one still hadn't opened it's eyes. All the other ones are bright eyed and tall eared. There are some classic chinchilla colored ones and others with a brownish chinchilla coat, assuming from Maple's tortoise shell or her red/black lineage. I know they are not an accepted Standard color, but they sure are interesting looking. I will have to find a way to use their pelts and honor their beauty. I expect they will be hopping out of the nest within a week!




I put some veterycin on a cotton pad and gently soaked the eyes of the little one who hadn't opened up yet. The eyes didn't appear crusty or irritated so hopefully it is nothing to worry about. I will keep an eye on it (pun intended) over the next couple days. 
This is the littlest next to the biggest



I plan on rebreeding Maple in 5 days (3 weeks since birth) and staerting the weaning process a week from then. This should giver her a two week break without babies, and free up the grow out cages in the right time.




In other news, Crewella got her nest box today! She is due for her first litter on Thursday. Hopefully I get some beautiful pedigreed pets from her. She quickly made a burrow in it and has been hanging out next to it.



Lastly, I took the opportunity this week to join the ARBA, registered my rabbitry and purchased a breeder listing in their directory. Am now also a proud member of the National Livestock Conservany. It's all happening!


----------



## Fishychix (May 10, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Update time! The kits are 16 days old and doing well. All 9 seem to be putting on weight to slightly varying degrees. I did notice during inspection today that one still hadn't opened it's eyes. All the other ones are bright eyed and tall eared. There are some classic chinchilla colored ones and others with a brownish chinchilla coat, assuming from Maple's tortoise shell or her red/black lineage. I know they are not an accepted Standard color, but they sure are interesting looking. I will have to find a way to use their pelts and honor their beauty. I expect they will be hopping out of the nest within a week!
> View attachment 84894
> 
> Update time! The kits are 16 days old and doing well. All 9 seem to be putting on weight to slightly varying degrees. I did notice during inspection today that one still hadn't opened it's eyes. All the other ones are bright eyed and tall eared. There are some classic chinchilla colored ones and others with a brownish chinchilla coat, assuming from Maple's tortoise shell or her red/black lineage. I know they are not an accepted Standard color, but they sure are interesting looking. I will have to find a way to use their pelts and honor their beauty. I expect they will be hopping out of the nest within a week!
> ...


Copycat 🤣🤣. I just got my ARBA card on Saturday so now I can register my rabbitry.
I chose not to be in the breeders directory through The Livestock Conservancy because I thought I was too small, but now I wish I had. I am changing that for next year and will choose to be on the ARBA directory.
They look great by the way!
The little one is just a bit behind being the runt and all. Give it a couple more days.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (May 10, 2021)

Looks like the kits are chestnut, which is default/basic color for rabbits. 

Might need to repeat the eye cleaning, maybe replace the nest box materials with clean ones. I know kits can get nest box eye, but I think that usually presents with gunk on the eye. Looks like they are growing well.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 10, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Copycat 🤣🤣. I just got my ARBA card on Saturday so now I can register my rabbitry.
> I chose not to be in the breeders directory through The Livestock Conservancy because I thought I was too small, but now I wish I had. I am changing that for next year and will choose to be on the ARBA directory.
> They look great by the way!
> The little one is just a bit behind being the runt and all. Give it a couple more days.


Thank you! The runt was TINY comparatively just last week. He/she is already closing the gap. 
I get what you mean by "feeling too small" for these organizations, but I figure just represent yourself honestly and what could go wrong? Seems like being in the clubs/directories may be the way to meet liike minded people and do business and grow into an operation I feel is "not too small." Plus, it feels good to be in a club of people that support the animals I love. Even if I never sell one rabbit through them.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 10, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Looks like the kits are chestnut, which is default/basic color for rabbits.
> 
> Might need to repeat the eye cleaning, maybe replace the nest box materials with clean ones. I know kits can get nest box eye, but I think that usually presents with gunk on the eye. Looks like they are growing well.


Chestnut, as in chestnut agouti, aka wild type? Would that make sense for their parents? Appreciate any knowledge you could impart regarding this.

I will repeat the eye wash daily until improvement is seen or it worsens. I also cleaned out the nest box today, so hopefully that helps. Appreciate your insight!


----------



## Fishychix (May 10, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Looks like the kits are chestnut, which is default/basic color for rabbits.
> 
> Might need to repeat the eye cleaning, maybe replace the nest box materials with clean ones. I know kits can get nest box eye, but I think that usually presents with gunk on the eye. Looks like they are growing well.


Nest box eye? Never heard of it, but can guess what it is. Its amazing how quickly the nest box can get nasty.


----------



## Fishychix (May 10, 2021)

Thank you! The runt was TINY comparatively just last week. He/she is already closing the gap.


Tre3hugger said:


> I get what you mean by "feeling too small" for these organizations, but I figure just represent yourself honestly and what could go wrong? Seems like being in the clubs/directories may be the way to meet liike minded people and do business and grow into an operation I feel is "not too small." Plus, it feels good to be in a club of people that support the animals I love. Even if I never sell one rabbit through them.


Funny you should mention clubs. I just ran across a local club and wondered what people’s experience is or was in their local club. Im not a social butterfly and will quickly shrink into my shell with “overly exuberant” people. That and my mouth does not have a delete button 🤣


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (May 11, 2021)

Chestnut is A_, B_, C_, D_, E_ 

I'm not going to type out the info for the different genes, they are already in the rabbit forum and I'll probably misremember something. I'm not an expert on colors, I'm still learning myself. Bunnylady is an expert, I think she weighed in earlier in this thread? I'll have to dig back through it for pics of the parents unless you want to link those or repost them.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 11, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Chestnut is A_, B_, C_, D_, E_
> 
> I'm not going to type out the info for the different genes, they are already in the rabbit forum and I'll probably misremember something. I'm not an expert on colors, I'm still learning myself. Bunnylady is an expert, I think she weighed in earlier in this thread? I'll have to dig back through it for pics of the parents unless you want to link those or repost them.


Dad,  pedigreed American Chinchilla



Mom, non pedigreed tortoise shell NZ.




No biggie if the explanation is very complicated. My knowledge is minimal and they are not going to be shown. I just kinda figured the babies would be chinchilla, black or red with a small chance for tortoise shell. It's probably FAR more complex than that.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (May 11, 2021)

Ok, so you have Maple, who looks like a black tortoiseshell NZ. She would be aa, B_, C_, D_, ee

Your buck is a chinchilla: A_, B_, cchd_, D_, E_. If he's from good purebred chinchilla stock he likely has double of most of those genes, but not guaranteed.

It's possible your buck carries double A gene, which would make any kits agouti because it covers up the self a gene. All of your kits from Maple WILL carry the self gene a.

Both are visibly black based, they would both have to carry chocolate b in order to get a chocolate based kit.

It's possible Maple carries two copies of C full color, in which case you won't get chinchilla colored babies as it is more dominant than chinchilla.

Both are visibly non-dilute, so both would have to carry dilute d in order to get a dilute kit.

Maple has the non-extension genes e, which pushes the color along the hair shaft. It's possible your buck has two copies of the full extension gene E, in which case you will only ever get visibly full extension babies. All of your kits from Maple WILL carry the recessive gene e. I might be calling the non/full backwards, sorry if I cause confusion.

Basically you will just need to breed them a few more times to see if you get the same colors, or if you get something different. The odds are re-rolled for each kit, so even if both parents carry recessive genes they have to line up just right to be expressed. And if one parent has two of the dominant genes, then even if the other parent carries the recessive you won't ever see it in that first generation.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 11, 2021)

@Larsen Poultry Ranch Truly appreciate your time. I will read that over a few times and try to learn somethin. Thanks.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 14, 2021)

Sad morning here at Cuckoo Mountain. Crewella gave birth to her first litter last night on the wire. I found 4 cold dead babies this morning when I went to feed her. Her nesting box had a burrow dug in it, but no hair that I could see from pulling. It was such a pain to get her bred and I was really hoping to hold back a daughter form this group to replace her as a breeder. Oh well, we make plans, the animals laugh.

Tomorrow was the day to rebreed Maple, so I will give Crewella today to rest and then breed them both tomorrow. Only silver lining I can find is now my breeding schedule is lined up for both does.

I have read that rebreeding right after the lost litter is optimal, and can result in heightened receptiveness and larger litters on the next kindling. Can anyone offer any insight on this? When would you rebreed her?

I know this is just a part of the game. Life and Death. Yesterday I watched 5 guinea keets tumble out of their eggs and look at the world for the first time. Today it is 4 dead kits on the wire. The cycle continues, and I am grateful to be a part of it, on the good AND bad days.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (May 14, 2021)

I'm so sorry she lost the kits. First time moms usually make mistakes and lose kits. Next time should be better. If you are worried about a potential repeat of the same, you could cover the whole floor with nesting material, so they would stand a better chance if she has them out of the box.

Yes, she should be rebred right away and should have decently high fertility right after kindling.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 14, 2021)

Thank you so much. It is a tough blow but I understand it is a thing for first timers. I got really lucky with Maple (first timer, 10 kits) last month so at least I got to enjoy some baby rabbits already.

 I will rebreed her tomorrow, and Maple too. This way I have fostering options etc. I appreciate your insight.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (May 14, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Thank you so much. It is a tough blow but I understand it is a thing for first timers. I got really lucky with Maple (first timer, 10 kits) last month so at least I got to enjoy some baby rabbits already.
> 
> I will rebreed her tomorrow, and Maple too. This way I have fostering options etc. I appreciate your insight.


I definitely recommend breeding in pairs of you are able, having the foster option just makes it a little less stressful. And with your rabbits coloring, it should be easy to tell the parentage without having to mark the kits somehow. Doesn't matter as much if you are going to eat them all, but it can matter if you are trying to track for pedigrees.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 14, 2021)

Just got both does rebred. Hopefully Maple continues to excel and Crewella figures it out. I think this will be her last chance before I start looking to replace her. Maple's kits are three weeks tomorrow. I found one out of the nest box today, so I tipped the box on its side so the kits could come and go from it as they please. Maple can escape them if she wants by climbing on top of it. One more week and I will start slowly removing the kits.


----------



## Fishychix (May 14, 2021)

So sorry! All my does have lost their first litter. Doesn't make it any easier though.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 14, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> So sorry! All my does have lost their first litter. Doesn't make it any easier though.


Thanks, I appreciate that. My fingers are crossed for round number two. She bred quite willingly today.


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 16, 2021)

Bah bah buh bah bah buh bah bahhhhhh! I am official!


----------



## Tre3hugger (May 22, 2021)

Maple's kits are four weeks old today. The nine kits weigh a combined 8 pounds. That is 14.2 oz each. On monday I am going to get their grow out cage furnished and start separating the largest ones. They all have learned the sounds of breakfast and are eating hay and pellets.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 8, 2021)

Got a 6 week weight on my buns on Saturday. The 9 of them weigh 19 lbs. That is 2lb 2oz each! They have more than doubled in weight in the last 2 weeks since being on pellets. I am very happy with their growth.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 13, 2021)

Im so nervous/excited! Expecting two kindlings of bunnies tonight. I don't worry about maple. She did great last time and has been stuffing her mouth with hay and fixing up her nest box. Crewella on the other hand had her last litter on the wire and doesn't seem as crazy/hormonal right now about her nest. I covered her whole cage with hay so if she does have the babies out of the nest it wont be right on the wire. I will go out to the barn every time I wake up to pee tonight to see if she had them on the hay and I will move them into the box if necessary.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 14, 2021)

It was a long rainy night but no kits. Round two tonight.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 15, 2021)

It is the morning of day 32 and still no buns. I have read this is fairly common, with 31 days being more of an average than an exact number. Both does have pulled fur and made up their nest. Can any one offer any reassurance?

ETA:
Well I didn't have to wait too long! Maple just gave birth to 13 kits, 11 alive and wriggling! She is truly amazing. I just went to check and she was acting like nothing even happened, except that she had pulled MUCHO more fur so I stuck my hand in the box and felt warm bunnies! I started counting/inspecting them and they just kept coming out! On the very bottom of the pile was two malformed kits which I promptly interred in the compost pile. I am so proud of Maple. She is everything a meat rabbit breeder could want.

Maybe the smell of birthing discharge in the air will trigger something in Crewella. Ill keep ya posted!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 15, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> It is the morning of day 32 and still no buns. I have read this is fairly common, with 31 days being more of an average than an exact number. Both does have pulled fur and made up their nest. Can any one offer any reassurance?
> 
> ETA:
> Well I didn't have to wait too long! Maple just gave birth to 13 kits, 11 alive and wriggling! She is truly amazing. I just went to check and she was acting like nothing even happened, except that she had pulled MUCHO more fur so I stuck my hand in the box and felt warm bunnies! I started counting/inspecting them and they just kept coming out! On the very bottom of the pile was two malformed kits which I promptly interred in the compost pile. I am so proud of Maple. She is everything a meat rabbit breeder could want.
> ...


Congrats on the bunnies!! Yes, they can be very tricky and hide the kits well. Just keep an eye on them to see if they are all getting fed (their tummies will look fat), but you will probably end up with a runt or two who just don't get as much milk so they grow slower. If the other doe has a smaller number you might want to foster some of the first litter to her so the litters are more even.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 17, 2021)

Day 34 for Crewella and still no buns. She pullet lots more fur last night, and I observed her sitting in her nest for a long time. But no babies. Starting to worry a bit. I fed her a green salad today and had a talk with her but I am not sure I got through. I guess they gotta come out some time!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 17, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Day 34 for Crewella and still no buns. She pullet lots more fur last night, and I observed her sitting in her nest for a long time. But no babies. Starting to worry a bit. I fed her a green salad today and had a talk with her but I am not sure I got through. I guess they gotta come out some time!


Did you stick your hand in the nest? I have a doe that hides them very well and the nest looks completely empty and unused.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 17, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Did you stick your hand in the nest? I have a doe that hides them very well and the nest looks completely empty and unused.


Yes I checked it very thoroughly. I can also see the babes kicking in her belly when she lays on her side!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 22, 2021)

I think it is safe to say Crewella has miscarried. Her belly has shrunk and she isn't acting pregnant anymore. If she expelled anything solid she must have cleaned it up because I am yet to find even a piece of a kit. Seeing as this is her second failed litter, I have decided to retire her. Usually that'd mean the soup pot but my wife has taken a real liking to this rabbit, so has decided to take responsibility for her and raise her as her garden bunny. I am a little discouraged, but am also hopeful. I am picking up a new pedigreed AmChin today around 11. She is 5 months old and very pretty. I will give her a month or two to grow, and after the high heat of summer I will try breeding amchins again.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm sorry she didn't produce a litter, sometimes that happens. Hopefully the new bun will be more productive.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 22, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I'm sorry she didn't produce a litter, sometimes that happens. Hopefully the new bun will be more productive.


Thank you


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 22, 2021)

Here's the new doe, Momma


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jul 16, 2021)

Rabbit update!
Yesterday I processed Maples first litter. A batch of 9 at 10.5 weeks old. They weighed between 4.5-6 lbs! I was thrilled with the weights, my average being right above 5 lbs. This was my first batch so I am VERY happy to know my meat breeding pair (Am. chin buck and NZ doe) produce litters of this size. They were weaned between 4 and 5 weeks and fed free choice 16 percent pellets. Maple has another litter of 9 in with her now ready for weening this week.

Momma, the newest addition, has settled in nicely. Yesterday, first attempt, she took to Sir Hops and successfully bred! Hopefully I will be getting some pedigreed Am Chins out of her in 30 days.

Crewella, at my wife's behest, escaped processing yesterday and has been retired to a pet/garden rabbit. My partner has taken responsibility for her and filled her new outdoor hutch with toys and treats. She will live out her days in comfort, free loading and making my wife smile.


----------



## JakeM (Jul 25, 2021)

Glad to hear you're off to a roaring success with your market rabbit program! Hope for better luck with you and Momma than you did with Crewella (but glad to see she'll still be running around).


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 25, 2021)

There are times when an animals ONLY job is to make us smile!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jul 25, 2021)

JakeM said:


> Glad to hear you're off to a roaring success with your market rabbit program! Hope for better luck with you and Momma than you did with Crewella (but glad to see she'll still be running around).


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jul 25, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> There are times when an animals ONLY job is to make us smile!


Definitely! This guy comes to mind.


----------



## Kusanar (Jul 26, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Definitely! This guy comes to mind.
> View attachment 87063


He looks so soft and squishy!!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jul 27, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> He looks so soft and squishy!!


guilty on all counts


----------



## Tre3hugger (Aug 17, 2021)

Update time. Some good news and bad news. Bad news first: Crewella has passed on. My wife got her a toy and it kinda unraveled and she ate a string of it. The string jammed up her intestines and she died. My wife was devastated and I was sad. We dug her a grave in the yard next to another beloved pet. Enough bad news...

Momma successfully birthed a first litter of 8 kits! Pure bred American Chinchillas. They are 2 days old now and all 8 seem to be thriving with full bellies and maximum wriggliness. I am beyond excited for a few reasons: 1)these babies are ones I can cuddle and socialize with to make them great pets. 2)If I sell this litter I will pay for a whole year's worth of rabbit food. 3)I don't have to start over again trying to get purebred pedigreed bunnies. And mostly, 4)this is THE FIRST PROPAGATION OF A CRITICAL BREED ON MY FARM. I can't express the fulfillment this brings me. I ordered a tattoo pen and bunny burrito so I can ID the babies and pedigree them! Planning to sell them at 8 weeks old for pet, show or breeding stock. I got my ARBA standard and am looking forward to seeing how they conform.

Maple's last litter is about 8 weeks old now and growing fast. I will be processing them in 2 weeks or so. In a weird turn of events, I have a market for cleaned rabbit skulls. This has led me to reconsider my current dispatch method, captive bolt gun, and I ordered a hopper popper so I can keep the skulls intact. I find it hard to believe that I currently have a waiting list of people that want to pay me 25 dollars for a bone, but that is the current reality. What a wonderful way to recoup some of the set up costs of my first year rabbitry. I have found an excellent resource through the Alaskan fish and wildlife website for cleaning skulls and will be trying it with this next batch.

Another pleasant surprise has been Maple. Since transitioning out of mommy mode, her personality has really begun to shine. She in incredibly friendly and demands physical attention from me every feeding. It is nice to see her hormones calmed down and to have such an amiable NZ meat rabbit.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Aug 17, 2021)

momma



Proud pop, Ser Hops



Babes


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 17, 2021)

Be careful how you position the rabbit in the hopper popper, dunno if it's just our homemade version but some rabbits seem to get a damaged/broken jaw as we pull to dislocate the neck. Probably aren't positioned right but wanted to make you aware as I wasn't certain if the people wanting skulls are including the jaw.

Congrats on the wiggly babies, and my best recommendation for you is to try to get sales lined up before they are 8 weeks. Not allowing them to leave until then, but just lining up the sales so you know you have a buyer and aren't feeding a ton of rabbits forever until you decide to eat them.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Aug 18, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Be careful how you position the rabbit in the hopper popper, dunno if it's just our homemade version but some rabbits seem to get a damaged/broken jaw as we pull to dislocate the neck. Probably aren't positioned right but wanted to make you aware as I wasn't certain if the people wanting skulls are including the jaw.
> 
> Congrats on the wiggly babies, and my best recommendation for you is to try to get sales lined up before they are 8 weeks. Not allowing them to leave until then, but just lining up the sales so you know you have a buyer and aren't feeding a ton of rabbits forever until you decide to eat them.


Excellent advice thank you. I am already putting out feelers for buyers, and will start advertising and taking reservations at 4 weeks.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Aug 18, 2021)

Sorry to hear about Crewella.  The things they get into. Same thing happened here with a young fostered cottontail. Got hold of a burlap curtain through the wire. 
So cool about the kits. I've been waiting for the pictures. Congrats.


----------



## Fishychix (Aug 30, 2021)

Sorry about Crewella


----------



## Tre3hugger (Sep 23, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Sorry about Crewella


Thank you


----------



## Tre3hugger (Sep 23, 2021)

Momma's litter of pedigreed pets is about 5 weeks old today. They are absolutely adorable, and I already have 3 reserved! The buyer requested 3 females. Hopefully in a week I will be able to sex them and send him some pictures. Then at 7 weeks I will tattoo them and 8 weeks off to their new homes! There are 7 in all. 







I processed Maple's last litter a little over a week ago. The hopper popper was great and they yielded some really nice meat. I think I will get both does pregnant within the next week, aiming for a litter of pedigreed christmas bunnies for sale and a litter of meat bunnies for deep winter time.


----------

